# Hi From Scotland



## Johnnygm7lsi

Hi All, Thought I should say hello before I start interrogating you all for info. I started with a Lunar Roadstar 620 about 8 years ago, kept it for 4 years, then had a a caravan for for 4 years, just sold the caravan last weekend and now spending every waking hour hunting for another motorhome, STRESS, Johnny. (Elgin)


----------



## Obanboy666

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Happy wilding when you become mobile.

:welcome::camper::welcome:


----------



## phillybarbour

Hi and welcome along to the site.


----------



## Jimhunterj4

Welcome buddy


----------



## Deleted member 21686

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DavidB963

Hi GM7LSI

Dave (MM0XDB) in Fochabers here.  Welcome and enjoy 

Dave


----------



## Erika

Hello from Brechin welcome:camper::have fun:


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi

*Thanks*

Thanks for the welcome folks, still searching for a van, too much choice and not enough available up in the north here, very frustrating, evening Dave, not been on the news on a Sunday the last few weeks, been off hunting motorhomes.


----------



## DavidB963

Hi Johnny

Been unwell and picking up the MH   Should be back on on Sunday   Next week I will be installing the radio gear in the MH.  Same set up as the caravan used to be 

Dave


----------



## Jimhunterj4

Ah radio hams


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi

DavidB963 said:


> Hi Johnny
> 
> Been unwell and picking up the MH   Should be back on on Sunday   Next week I will be installing the radio gear in the MH.  Same set up as the caravan used to be
> 
> Dave




Hope your feeling better now then Dave, Same here, should be on on sunday after the news. I`ve not reported in for about 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Ah radio hams



Yup Jim, well spotted, and I didn`t know Dave was on here either, small world


----------



## Jimhunterj4

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Yup Jim, well spotted, and I didn`t know Dave was on here either, small world



My father in laws been trying to get m into this for years he's got some serious kit, his call sign is GM1OQT
Really interesting hobby, everything noted and recorded etc....


----------



## Jimhunterj4

Ps maybe an idea to get a radio ham section of the wild camping active ???


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi

Jimhunterj4 said:


> My father in laws been trying to get m into this for years he's got some serious kit, his call sign is GM1OQT
> Really interesting hobby, everything noted and recorded etc....




I Just had a look on QRZ.com at his antennas, he has a fair amount of metal up in the air


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Ps maybe an idea to get a radio ham section of the wild camping active ???



Bound to be a few lurking around Jim


----------



## DavidB963

Bound to be a few.  You see plenty up here in Scotland operating.

Dave


----------



## SiobhanBAA

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Thanks for the welcome folks, still searching for a van, too much choice and not enough available up in the north here, very frustrating, evening Dave, not been on the news on a Sunday the last few weeks, been off hunting motorhomes.



Hello from Inverness  there is a place on the Longman estate that sells motorhomes, but if you are tempted to buy anything from them let me know as I had some issues with purchasing a van there :-/


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi

SiobhanBAA said:


> Hello from Inverness  there is a place on the Longman estate that sells motorhomes, but if you are tempted to buy anything from them let me know as I had some issues with purchasing a van there :-/



Is that Seafield motors


----------



## SiobhanBAA

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Is that Seafield motors



That's the one  we gave them a deposit on a van and were due to collect it and pay the deposit once it had a full clean since we pointed out a bit of dust and muck here and there. When we went back to pay the rest (on a £25k price tag, cash sale) they ignored us in the showroom so long we just walked out. 

They called us later and apologised for the delay, we went back again and paid only to realise the van still hadn't been cleaned. Another apology, off we went again, back to pick it up only to find an old glove still stowed in a cupboard!

Fast forward one year when we are doing a part exchange for a new van and the inspection showed a whole lot of damp that had to have been there when they sold it to us. 

So if you are buying from there, check the van very thoroughly and don't take it away until they have ACTUALLY cleaned it!


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi

SiobhanBAA said:


> That's the one  we gave them a deposit on a van and were due to collect it and pay the deposit once it had a full clean since we pointed out a bit of dust and muck here and there. When we went back to pay the rest (on a £25k price tag, cash sale) they ignored us in the showroom so long we just walked out.
> 
> They called us later and apologised for the delay, we went back again and paid only to realise the van still hadn't been cleaned. Another apology, off we went again, back to pick it up only to find an old glove still stowed in a cupboard!
> 
> Fast forward one year when we are doing a part exchange for a new van and the inspection showed a whole lot of damp that had to have been there when they sold it to us.
> 
> So if you are buying from there, check the van very thoroughly and don't take it away until they have ACTUALLY cleaned it!



Thanks for that Siobhan, they don`t seem to give a **** nowadays, arnold clark in Elgin is about as bad if not worse, we bought a 1 year old peugeot last month and they were suppose to give it a full valet before we collected it, went to collect it and it hadn`t been touched, I complained and they asked me to collect it later, all they did was wash the dust off of it, I felt telling them to stuff it, but the price was too good. So I just took it home and did it myself. Cheers, Johnny.


----------



## SiobhanBAA

Johnnygm7lsi said:


> Thanks for that Siobhan, they don`t seem to give a **** nowadays, arnold clark in Elgin is about as bad if not worse, we bought a 1 year old peugeot last month and they were suppose to give it a full valet before we collected it, went to collect it and it hadn`t been touched, I complained and they asked me to collect it later, all they did was wash the dust off of it, I felt telling them to stuff it, but the price was too good. So I just took it home and did it myself. Cheers, Johnny.



Doesn't matter how much you spend, once they have their cash they don't care. 

We've just come back from Highland Campers near Inverness airport - they are quite friendly and have a few nice vehicles on sale


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi

SiobhanBAA said:


> Doesn't matter how much you spend, once they have their cash they don't care.
> 
> We've just come back from Highland Campers near Inverness airport - they are quite friendly and have a few nice vehicles on sale



I`ll have a look there again, I looked before and they only had small campervans, I check the website again just now and they have 25 for sale but 16 of them are sold, and the same ones were marked as sold a month ago, I`m up that way next week so I`ll have a look again


----------



## Yogihughes

*Interested in an Elddis 130?*

I have an Auto quest 130 which is new from October 2007. It has done 27,500 miles and I am thinking of quitting touring. I would like £19,950 for it for a quick sale so thought I would put it on here to see if there is any interest.

It doesn't have bike racks, satellite dome etc as no holes have been drilled in it since leaving the showroom.
MOT due in October.


----------



## The laird

Hello and welcome


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi

The laird said:


> Hello and welcome



Cheers for that Lairdy, I`ll be mobil soon, hopfully next weekend


----------



## Deleted member 19733

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive::goodluck:


----------

